# Art/Object Issues > Space Preparation >  Work areas - equipment

## T. Ashley McGrew

I am not always sure where to put things on the site, but this seems as good a place as any. Wanted to post a couple of images of a piece of equipment that your risk management department should pay for out of their own pockets!
After many years in the business the number of friends and colleagues that I have come accross with back trouble is staggering. When I do meet someone with a good back I always hope that they can be more aware of related risks than I was when I was in my twenties. 
Other than urging caution and emphasizing safe methods an even nicer thing to do for them might be to advocate for equipment that makes difficult tasks safer. 
As a crate builder and packer. Many of the actions you perform whether constructing or packing crates take place bent over at a height that is rarely the ergonomic ideal. 
When I did this on a regular basis we had a series of discard crates, pedestals or just about anything else we could come up with to shove under the crates we were working on to give us a little relief. It was better than nothing but certainly was pretty hit and miss. A considerably better solution that has every possiblity of paying for itself by avoiding injury and increasing productivity is pictured below.

lowered.jpg raised.jpg
This type of hydraulic lift table can raise tremendous weights with ease and precision. Obviously you can fabricate a top or tops to meet your specific needs. 
Though their value is obvious for use in the crating/fabrication/packing shop, they can prove invaluable in other settings. Just think about it.....
But even if used just in the setting shown - you need to glue foam a crate? Set it down low. 
Making trays? Set it nice and high. 
How ergonomic can you get?

No, I really mean it - how ergonomic can you get?
Consider it a challange if you like!

Best regards to you and your back, 

Ashley

----------


## Richard Hinson

Ashley,

As an old Prep with back problems, this table/lift is pretty sweet. Do you know where this lift can be purchased? and, who is using this table/lift? I'd like to call and talk to them about its adaptablity. Thanks for posting this.

Richard Hinson

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

Richard, I didn't buy these. They already had three of them when I worked there and they already had tops built for them. Just cruising around I came accross stationary versions but not ones with wheels as pictured in the first post. The wheels are really nice, but I have to say that the units didn't get moved around a whole lot in the whole time that I was around. I forgot to mention that though hydraulic they are electronically controlled. Here is a picture from one supplier of a stripped down version with the operator using the control (click HERE for the specifics for this particular product).
Hydraulic lift table.jpg 
I can put you in touch directly with someone to get more details. 
By the way looking for sources I came across a video showing a bunch of options I had never really considered. 
It is kind of intertaining.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2bxd_OTloo

----------


## cockerham

These look to be or are very similar to motorcycle lifts. As someone who has spent my days packing crates and nights rebuilding a motorcycle this is definitely a tool my back and I dreamed about.  These lifts can come in various sizes, weight capacities and options. One good thing about motorcycle lifts is they begin to fall into the realm of the everyday man, thus locating a new or used affordable model is pretty easy.

http://www.discountramps.com/motorcy...FY0H2godPg4jaA

----------

